# كيفية تنصيب ansys بكل نسخه



## سعد أبو صهيب (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أيها الإخوة و الأخوات كثير من أصحاب الحسابات الميكانيكية يسألونني أو يتساءلون في الملتقى عن كيفية تنصيب برنامج الحسابات ANSYS لذلك قررت بإذن الواحد الأحد جني بعض الحسنات -ضاعفها الله تعالى لي ولكم - بشرح هذه الطريقة التي تؤرق كثيرا من الناس كما أرقتني أنا و أصحابي أيام الدراسة كثيرا.

1. أولا وقبل كل شيء نسمي الله تعالى الذي باسمه تتم الصالحات. 

2. نقوم بإزالة كل ما قَدُمَ من هذا البرنامج في حواسيبنا ثم نعيد التشغيل, فإن إن لم يكن نقوم بتثبيت البرنامج في الحاسوب.

3. إختر أثناء التثبيت البرامج الضمنية التي تريد تثبيتها حتى لا تثقل على حاسوبك , لان البرنامج ككل يحتوي على كم هائل من البرامج الضمنية لحساب العديد من الحالات الفيزيائية وحتى الكيميائية. ولا تنسى اختيار نوعية برنامج الرسم الذي ترسم عليه عادة حتى يتمكن البرنامج من تحميل الأجسام وفقا لنوعية ملف البرنامج solidworks . Catia . Pro Eng ...

4. بعد نهاية تنصيب البرنامج سيطلب منك تثبيت مدير الشهدات licence manager و طبعا فما عليك إلا أن توافق..ثم اضغط على نعم yes /oui على حسب اللغة طالما يطلب ذلك إلى أن يطلب ملف الشهادة.

5. عادة تأتي برامج ANSYS مع مولد شهادات يجب نسخه على الحاسوب ليولد لك الشهادة الخاصة بحاسوبك. في هذه الحالة يجب إطلاقه من الحاسوب والقبول بنعم لتحصل على الشهادة التي تحتوي خصائص حاسوبك. 

6. إذا لم يكن الأمر كذلك فقد أرفقت لكم ملفا كاملا لجميع البرامج الضمنية ل ANSYS فما عليك أخي أختي إلا أن تقوم بتغيير بعض المعلومات. وهي كالتالي :

7. افتح بُريمج - تصغير برنامج - "WinHostId.exe"

8. افتح الملف المرفق licence.txt , في السطر الاول ستجد :

SERVER PC-RD1 001f29018605 1055

9. غير "PC-RD1 " بالقيمة المعطاة في البريمج عند الفقرة : HOSTNAME 
ثم غير "001f29018605" بالقيمة المعطاة عند الفقرة FLEXID 

ثم لا تغير شيئا بعدها ولو كان مساحة في الملف.

.10 بعد أن تقوم بهذه الإجراءات يجب حفظ الملف بنفس الإسم. ثم تعينه عن طريق مدير الشهادات كشهادة أساسية, ثم اختر المجلد الذي تريد حفظه فيه بعدها.

11. بعدها أكمل ما يطلب منك ثم قم بإعادة تشغيل للحاسوب.

12. ولتأكد بعد التشغيل افتح من قائمة البرامج 
Ansys -> Gestionnaire de licence -> Start Server.

إن كان مشغلا فلا تفعل شيئا سوى كوب من الشاي بالنعناع :84: وادعوني إليه لنستمتع معا بحساباتك الهندسية فإن كان الأمر صعبا :76: فلا يصعب عليكم بعض الدعاء في وقت فطركم أيام صيامكم لأخيكم في الله.

و في خدمتكم إذا استعصى عليكم أمر :87: لا قدر الله​


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (29 يوليو 2010)

ولأصحاب الحواسيب المتعددة المعالجات 

راجع بارك الله فيك :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t197315.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت ..
للفائدة المرجوة .. 

ونشكر المهندس سعد أبوصهيب على جهده .. 
ونرجو منه الإستمرار والمتابعة ..

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.


----------



## asleepy (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## احمد الدعبو (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده حول امكانية ادخال عامل السرعه ضمن العوامل المؤثره في حساب الاجهادات على نظام دوار في برنامج الانسز الاصدار التاسع
اريد ان اعمل بحث في هذا المجال
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## hammady (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أستاذ سعد
أود أن أسألك عن معنى قولك :
(ولا تنسى اختيار نوعية برنامج الرسم الذي ترسم عليه عادة حتى يتمكن البرنامج من تحميل الأجسام وفقا لنوعية ملف البرنامج solidworks . Catia . Pro Eng ...)
هل لك أن توضح لي ذلك جزاك الله عنا كل خير وتقبل الله طاعتك


----------



## YouKhl (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورخمة الله وبركاته
شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
اخي لدي مشكله ولم اتمكن من تنصيب الشهادة
لدي Ansys 11 2007, 
تم تنصيب البرنامج وعندما قمت بادخال الشهادة التى قمت بتعديلها حسب الخطوات التى قدمتها اعلاه وتحصلت على الرسالة التالية

selected file is equivalent to existing license file; license file not updated
مع العلم بأنه لدي مولد شهائد ولكنى اتحصل على نفس الرساله السابقة 
فهل من مساعده يرحمكم الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ahwazy (21 أغسطس 2010)

شکرا جزیلا وتقبل الله اعمالکم


----------



## ابن مدينة (29 أغسطس 2010)

في وقته يابو صهيب
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maher10 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## عمار الكيلاني (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## azherbaraq (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم صاحب الموضوع اني اواجه مشكلة في تنصيب البرنامج على وندوز 7 
المعالج الذي اعمل عليه هو win 64
فأذا امكن المساعدة في تنصيب انسز 12 حيث اني احتاج اليه لأكمال بحثي 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (19 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي أزهر السلام عليك

نظريا النسخة 12.1 هي التي تتوافق مع win 7 مع اتباع نفس الخطوات المشروحة للتنصيب.

إذا كانت هنالك نسخة أخرى فأنصحك بالنسخة 12.1

في حالة تنصيبك لهذه النسخة على حاسوبك مع وجود خلل ما , فما هي الرسالة الموضحة على شاشتك


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ YouKhl

من الطبيعي عند تواجد نسخة من مولد الشهادات أن تحصل على هذه الرسالة...

فليس عليك أن تولد رسالة أخرى لأنها ستكون مطابقة للأصل..

فقط وجه البرنامج إلى هذه الشهادة و أكمل التنصيب.


----------



## cappotchi (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي سعد أبو صهيب
:77:​انا اود تنصيب ansys v 10 على حاسوبي المحمول الذي يحتوي 
windows vista service pack 2 , systeme d'exploitation 32bits
المشكلة اني نصبت النسخة ANSYS V11 والتي لم تعمل فنتزعتها لكن بقى ملف اسمه
ANSYS REMOTE SOLVE MANAGER RSM 11.0 

طبقة طريقتك على WINDOWS XP ونجحت
وعندما اتبعت طريقتك على حاسوبي المحمول قال لي License انه مقبول لكن هناك اخطاء واظن المشكلة في ANSYS REMOTE SOLVE MANAGER RSM 11.0
اذا كان تخمين صحيح اخبرني كيف اقوم بنزعه désinstallation (remove
:6:​


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (20 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي كابوتشي السلام عليك ورحمة الله

تخمينك في محله , فأنت تريد أن تجعل النسخة 10 تعمل بمعالج شهادات النسخة 11 , وهذا غير وارد رغم أن العكس وراد.

أنصحك بإزالته ببرنامج إزالة البرامج من جذورها وتنقيت السجل من جميع الروابط وتنصيب النسخة 10

و الله المعين


----------



## هندسة انتاج (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ِكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا
واحب ان اوضح شيئا اخر وهو الانسس يستخدم الماك ادرس لكارت اللان اى انك اذا استخدمت الانترنت فلا يستطيع التعرف عليه لانه مستخدم بواسطة تطبيق اخر وهو النت لذا يفضل قطع الاتصال عند تشغيل البرنامج وتوصيله بعد ذلك
ايضا لابد ان يكون كارت اللان هو الوحيد المعمول له تمكين اى enable والكروت الاخرى disable حتى يرى فقط كارت اللان ولا يوجد هناك اى كونفلكت
هذا من واقع تجربتى ومحاولاتى مع الانسس واى مشكلة انا موجود
علمنا الله واياكم من فضله


----------



## ابو زيد 1 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*امثلة ansys*

يا اخواني الاعزاء ارجوالمساعدة
هل من المعقول لا احد لدية توتوريال لبرنامج انسس امثلة تطبيقية
او كيفية تصدير ملفات اوتوكاد الى الانسس

الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## a_gamal (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انى احاول تسطيب البرنامج منذ اكثر من سنه (اكثر من عشر محاولات ) دون مبالغه وتظهر لى عن تشغيل البرنامج هذه الرساله 
the following licensing error was encountered while attempting to retrieve available licenses for "ansys":
unable to connect to the license server.
either the license manager is down , or the client cannot communicate correctly with the license server.
ارجوكم المساعده لانى احترت فى هذه المشكله ؟ وكل المحاولات بائت بالفشل


----------



## نايف علي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> اخي أزهر السلام عليك
> 
> نظريا النسخة 12.1 هي التي تتوافق مع win 7 مع اتباع نفس الخطوات المشروحة للتنصيب.
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي سعد 

جهازي من نوع HP dm4 i7 ×64 

بعد تنصيبي للبرنامج وعند قيامي بتشغليه تظهر لي هذه الرسالة 





مالحل بارك الله فيك


----------



## abosaad (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز*​


----------



## abosaad (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*شکرا جزیلا وتقبل الله اعمالکم*​


----------



## messaiabdou (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز*​


----------



## cavaliano (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تعطيني رابط تحميل البرنامج 
راسلني على الخاص من فضلك
شكرا


----------



## التوني69 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز لقد قمت بتثبيت انسيس 12 وكان يعمل جيدا لكن انزلت انسيس 13 وقمت بحذف 12 وتثبيت 13 ولكن لم يعمل جيدا وحاولت ازالته ولم استطيع وحاولت من خلال الريجستي ولم انجح ويعطيني رساله انه مستخدم من شخص اخر افيدونا


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله أخي '' التوني''

صراحة لا أرى لك إلا حلا واحدا - على حد علمي - فبرنامج الانزيس يعمل في الخلفية رغم عدم فتحه, وذلك عن طريق مدير الشهادات :
Ans.Rsm.JMHost
ansysli_client.exe

حاول أن توقف هذه التطبيقات إنطلاقا من مدير المهمات وحاول إزالة الأنزيس 

والله اعلى و أعلم.


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراَ جزيلاً


----------



## Teamah (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع و لكن أنا عندى مشكلة لأن الفليكسلم FLEXlm عندى not running ولكن الباقين شغالين فأرجو الرد السريع


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليك ...

من أجل إيقاف جميع البرامج الخلفية للأنزيس استعمل الطريقة التالية...

إنطلاقا من قائمة البرامج إذهب إلى :

ANSYS, Inc. License Manager

ثم إلى :
Server ANSLIC_ADMIN Utility

ثم قم بإيقاف مدير الشهادات كلها :

Stop licences manager 

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك...


----------



## Teamah (15 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك يا أخى و لكن ما زال لا يعمل فأنا استخدم Ansys 12.1 و حتى الان لا استطيع العمل على Fluent فيظهر فيه عند فتحه​Welcome to ANSYS FLUENT 12.1.2
Copyright 2009 ANSYS Inc.
All Rights Reserved. Unauthorized use, distribution or duplication
is prohibited. ANSYS and FLUENT are trademarks or registered trademarks
of ANSYS, Inc. or its subsidiaries in the United States or other countries.
Loading "C:\PROGRA~1\ANSYSI~1\v121\fluent\fluent12.1.2\lib\fl_s1119-64.dmp"
Done.

Cannot connect to license server system.
The license server manager (lmgrd) has not been started yet,
the wrong [email protected] or license file is being used, or the
port or hostname in the license file has been changed.
Feature: fluent
Server name: 192.168.1.2
License path: C:\PROGRA~1\ANSYSI~1\v121\fluent\license\win64\..\license.dat
FLEXnet Licensing error:-15,10. System Error: 10061 "WinSock: Connection refused"
For further information, refer to the FLEXnet Licensing End User Guide,
available at "www.macrovision.com".
ANSYS LICENSE MANAGER ERROR:Could not connect to any license server. 
The server is down or is not responsive. 
ANSYSLI_SERVERS: [email protected] 
FLEXlm Servers: [email protected]

Hit return to exit.​


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (15 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم...

شخصيا أعتقد بأنك الشركة قد علمت بأن نسختك من الشهادة غير '' قانونية'' لذلك فمدير الشهادات غير متوافق مع شهادتك .

والله أعلم.

هل حاولت في حاسوب آخر؟


----------



## Teamah (15 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحت أن تضع فيديو يوضح لى كيفية التنصيب لعلى أكون أخطأت فيه


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الفيديو يتطلب مني إعادة تنصيب أنزيس من جديد وهذا سيتطلب مني وقتا ولا أستطيع أن أعدك به قبل نهاية الأسبوع..ولعلي بك مستعجلا من أجل حل مشكلتك....

ولقد وضحت الأمر بتفصيل ممل مسبقا.


----------



## Teamah (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله البرنامج إشتغل و شكرا على مجهوداتكم الرائعة


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (20 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي Teamah

حبذا لو نورتنا بالكيفية التي نجحت بها في جعل البرنامج يشتغل وتغلبت بها على مشكلتك حتى نستفيد منك

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Teamah (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*الطريقة الأسهل*


1) After you install ansys (including manager's license!) Run Server ANSLIC_ADMIN Utility 
2) Choose Your Display the License Server Machine Hostid 
3) Click on ok and overwrites HOSTNAME AND FLEXID 
4) Open the folder ans12_licgen 
5) Open the file using notepad ansys.dat 
6) The first line ansys.dat (SERVER host 000000000000 1055) to replace the host name of a real company (rewritten early HOSTNAME), which sets the server licenses, and 000000000000 on the rewritten FLEXID 
7) Keeping ansys.dat 
8) Run keygen.bat, get a license license.dat 
9) Open the file using notepad ansyslmd.ini 
10) replaces the host for the real name of the company (early rewritten HOSTNAME) 
11) Keeping ansyslmd.ini 
12) put ansyslmd.ini saved in C: \ Program Files \ ANSYS Inc \ Shared Files \ Licensing (if installed on ansys drive C) 
13) Start Server ANSLIC_ADMIN Utility 
14) Click Install the License File, select the folder with the license.dat ans12_licgen 
13) Lezem in the folder C: \ Program Files \ ANSYS Inc \ v120 \ fluent \ license \ win64, run Client_License_install-win64-2.0.exe 
14) In the field under the Enter the license server name: early writing recorded HOSTNAME, click Install 
15) We take 
http://www.4shared.com/file/105497444/fef82aeb/ans12_licgen.html
​


----------



## فــــزّاع (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الغالي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعد ماعملت خطوات التنصيب وتشغيل البرنامج

ظهرت لي هذه الرسالة


----------



## netname (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا اتوجه بالشكر الي الدكتور سعد ابوصهيب علي مجهوده العظيم
ثانيا اشكر كل القائمين علي الموقع لمجهوداتهم المستمره في خدمة الناس وتلبية طلباتهم
ثالثا انا عندي مشكله .....!!!!!
انا تعبت مت البحث عن مثال محلول بالانسيس للخرسانه المسلحه.....طبعا هناك العديد من الامثله ......ولكن لايوجد اي منها مايخص الخرسانه المسلحه.....فهل يتفضل احد ويسدي لي وللعديد من مهندسي الانشاءات ويقدم لنا مثال للخرسانه المسلحه كامل؟؟؟

ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (30 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم netname السلام عليك ورحمة الله

لست بالخبير بالخرسانة المسلحة للأسف, لكني أتعامل معها أحيانا.

وكل ما عليك فعله - حسب علمي - هو التعامل معها كمادة مركبة composite material لانها تحتوي على قضبان الحديد والخرسانة , ويمكن التعامل معها ميكانيكيا كالمركبات.
لكنك تحتاج إلى إضافة ANSYS composite prepost.
والله أعلى و أعلم.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (30 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي فــــزّاع

تأكد من أن مدير الشهادات قد العمل.

حاول أن تعيد تشغيل الحاسوب.

...في انتظار ردك


----------



## netname (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (3 يناير 2011)

*عملية تنصيب برنامج الحسابات ansys بالصور...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

بعد تساؤلات الإخوة الكثيرة حول تنصيب البرنامج العملاق ANSYS 

هاكم اليوم عملية التنصيب مشروحة بالصورة ما أمكن...ويبقى الباب مفتوحا لأسئلتكم لنبحث عن جواب لها بمعونة الواحد الأحد, هو المولى ومنه التوفيق وبإسمه أبدأ.

في هذه الفقرة سنستوضح عن كيفية تنصيب النسخة الأخيرة من البرنامج وهي مرقمة ب 13.

طبعا الكل منا يعرف ما يتطلبه هذا البرنامج من موارد حسابية لذلك وبوصف خاص يجب أن يكون لديك حاسوب يصطلح عليه '' بالوحش'' حتى يتسنى لك حساب سلس و وقت أقل. ومع ذلك قد تنتظر أياما في انتظار نهاية الحساب, فالله المستعان.

1. هذه النسخة مجزئة إلى قسمين حجمهما تقريبا 8 جيغا. يمكنكم أن تنسخوهما على قرص مدمج ذو الطبقتين. أو استعمال برنامج Daemon tools لرفعهما كأقراص وهمية.

[

]

2.





3.





4.




5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.
عند طلب الشهادة اللازمة للتنصيب , نتوجه إلى الملف المرفق لتوليد الشهادة الخاصة بحاسوبنا.

15.




نضغط على مولد الشهادات ثم بعدها 
نحصل على التالي





16

تستعمل هذه الشهادة المولدَة كشهادة وحيدة وواحدة للحاسوب.

بعدها و إنطلاقا من مثبت مدير الشهادات نعين هذه الشهادة و نختار مجلدا لها لوضعها فيه.

بعدها ندع المنصب يكمل عمله حتى ينتهي .

إذ ذاك نذهب في قائمة البرامج إلى :

Server ANSLIC_ADMIN Utility

للتأكد من عمل جميع الخوادم الثلاث كما هو موضح أسفله.





بعدها وفي حالة عدم عمل أي من الخوادم أنصحكم بإعادة تشغيل الحاسوب.

وفي كل الحالات وكنصيحة شخصية , أعد أخي الكريم إعادة تشغيل الحاسوب و إلغاء تجزئة القرص الصلب حتى يتسنى لك القيام بالحسابات بسلاسة.

ومن الله الكمال, والصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام سيد المرسلين محمد بن عبد الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه, وتبع سنته إلى يوم الدين.​
أخوكم سعد أبو صهيب, فلا تنسوه بدعاكم في فجركم. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hazemismaeel (5 يناير 2011)

*thank you*

thank you very much


----------



## mechanic power (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا 
بس البرنامج بيستخدم فى اية 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (8 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السيد الاستاذ سعد ابو صهيب المحترم
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير. 
1- لقد نصبت ANSys13x64 على Win XPxSp3x64 وسار كل شيء على مايرام. وعندما نصبته على WIN7x64 وأثناء استخدام البرنامج ظهرت رسالة تفيد ان ansyWBU.exe لا يعمل وينفصل العمل.
2- هل الشهادة المولدة تكفي للعمل ككل وخصوصا بالنسبة لـ Fluent ؟
ارجو من حضرتكم ان تساعدوني في الحل. اعانكم الله وسدد خطاكم لما فيه الخير. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (8 يناير 2011)

أخي فهد حمزة , السلام عليك ورحمة الله

أولا أشكرك على عبارات التقدير والإحترام التي أوردتها , لكني أفضل أن تراسلني باسمي فقط , بارك الله فيك.

ثانيا بالنسبة لمشكلتك مع WIN7x64 فلا أستطيع أن أجيبك عنها حاليا لأن لا علم لي بها, اللهم إلا أن يكون برنامج الجدار الناري هو المسؤول عن إيقاف البرنامج.

أما بالنسبة للشهادة فهي صالحة لجميع مكونات أنزيس بما فيها Fluent إنما يجب عليك تحديده أثناء التنصيب وذلك باختيار خانة ANSYS fluid dynamics مع خانة Fluent المتضمَنَة تحتها 
و الله أعلى و أعلم....

سأوافيك بأي جديد في حال ما توصلت إلى حل مشكلتك وكان الله خير معين لي ولك.

العبد الفقير لله تعالى سعد أبو صهيب


----------



## ousama2009 (13 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم الاخ سعد صهيب
اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمة و الموفيدة
ارغب في الحصول علي رابط لتحميل النسخة 13 من برنامج الانسز وارجوا ان تدلني عليه 
الاخ التوني 69
لقد فهمت من مشركتك بانه قد قمت بتنزيل النسخة 13 من برنامج انسس. هل من الممكن ان تدلني علي الرابط

جزكم الله عنا الاجر و التواب العظيمين وجميع امة المسلمين
السلام عليكم


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (13 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم ...

أي نسخة تقصد ؟

Ansys 13 X64 أم Ansys 13 X86


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ...
لتحميل النسخة الاخيرة من البرنامج ...
المرجو مراجعة الفقرة التالية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t243509.html#post2021639


----------



## يونس فاخر (14 يناير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء 
حاجتي كبيرة لبرنامج الانسز الاصدار 5.4 واريد احدكم يساعدني في ايجاد رابط تحميل مباشر له ، واكون شاكرا لكم جهدكم مقدما وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (15 يناير 2011)

أخي يونس...

على ما يبدو وحسب بحثي . فإن هذا الإصدار أصبح في خبر كان ولم يعد من الإمكان تحميله.

لكنك على ما يبدو معتاد على النسخة القديمة من البرنامج المعتمدة كليا على الواجهة السوداء القديمة, مع الأوامر التنفيذية.

لكني أبشرك بأنك بتحميلك هذه النسخة الأخيرة فإنه بإمكانك استعمال جميع الأوامر في ansys apdl الذي لا يمثل إلا النسخة القديمة من البرنامج, فقط تمت تسميته ب apdl.

أثناء تنصيبك له فإنه يُختار بطريقة تلقائية في القائمة الخاصة بالأدوات.
ويمكنك استعماله كالنسخة السابقة.

والله المستعان.


----------



## eng_325 (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahhamdy (5 فبراير 2011)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> أخي الكريم ...
> 
> أي نسخة تقصد ؟
> 
> Ansys 13 X64 أم Ansys 13 X86


 
انا نزلت النسخة التي تتكون من 4 ديسكات واعتقد انها x86
وبعد التنصيب وعند تشغيل برنامج anslic_admin
تظهر الرسالة التالية 
The ansyslic_DIR environment variable must be set to run the server version of this utility. To run the client version, use the - client command line option

وعند استخدام الخاصية السابقة لا تكون كل الخياؤات متاحة 
هل هذه النسخة تحتاج لتشغيل سرفر مثل Apache قبل تشغيل البرنامج؟


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (12 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السيد الاستاذ سعد ابو صهيب اعانك الله ورعاك. لقد قرات مقالتك القيمة حول استخدام البرنامج Ansys على اكثر من حاسب. عندي سؤال واتمنى ان يكون الحل لديك :
لقد حملت البرنامج Ansy 13 x64 للعمل على Fluentعلى حاسوب ذو 8Core ولم تكن هناك اي مشكلة. وعندما اردت ربط البرنامج مع حاسب اخر 8Core ايضا وذلك لاختصار زمن المعالجة باستخدام 16Core ظهرت رسالة ان ذلك يتطلب License اتمنى عليك مساعدتي مع كل الشكر والتقدير. 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (12 فبراير 2011)

أخي فهد 

حفظك الله ورعاك, يبدو أنك أسأت فهم مقالتي , فقد كنت شرحت كيفية تنصيب نسخة تعمل على عدة معالجات وليس على عدة حواسيب.

للعمل على عدة حواسيب يجب أن يكون كل حاسوب مزود بالبرنامج ويجب أن يكون لديك برنامج RSM : remot solver manger.

ويجب أن تكون خصائص الحواسيب متقاربة, و الخيط الرابط من نوع يسمح بمرور 1 جيجا من البيانيات في الثانية حتى يكون استخدام الحاسوب الثاني ذا مفعول . فحسب ما عاينته في تدريب من هذا النوع عند شركة أنزيس فالأمر ليس بالهين , وشخصيا لا أملك الخبرة الكافية لأعطائك معلومات ذات فعالية, فمعذرة منك.

سأحاول استفسار تقني الشركة يوم الإثنين المقبل بالهاتف, لأن عندي نسخة في الشركة مشتراة , وسأحاول تزويدك بالمزيد من المعلومات التي أرجو من الله أن تفيدك.

ولك من السلام


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (13 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله بك استاذ سعد وجعلك مفتاحا للخير.لقد سعدت جدا لسرعة استجابتك واهتمامك بالرد.ان المسالة التي اعالجها معقدة وانا مضطر لاستخدام حاسبين على الاقل وكل منهما مؤلف من 8core . بانتظار الاخبار السعيدة منك ان شاء الله. والسلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (24 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السيد الاستاذ سعد ابو صهيب المحترم:
ان مواصفات حاسوبي هي :
Intel core i7 CPU
[email protected] GHZ
12GB of Ram
8Cores
وبما ان مسالتي جد معقدة فقد اشتريت حاسوبا اخر وبنفس المواصفات تماما.وقد نصبت Ansys13 على كليهما.
ولدي الخيط الرابط من النوع الذي يسمح بمرور 1 جيجا من البيانيات في الثانية .وكذلك فان RSM : remot solver manger موجود مع البرنامج.
ارجو من الله ان يمدك بالعون والصبر على اعانتي بما يلزم لجعل برنامج Fluent Ansys 13 يعمل على الحاسوبين معا. وانا ارى ان مثل هذه الطروح لا بد ان تعم فائدتها على الجميع. جعل الله ذلك حسنة جارية في ميزان حسناتك.
والسلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (25 فبراير 2011)

أخي الكريم فهد , أشكرك على عبارات التقدير والإحترام , وكن على يقين أنها بإذن الله متبادلة.
و أرجو منك أن تضع عني لقب السيد هذا و اعتبرني أخا لك ,فذاك أزكى لي و أطهر.
وجوابا على سؤالك , أضع بين يديك الملف النصي المرفق حتى تقرأه جيدا لتلبي حاجتك , فأنا لست من مستعملي Fluent لكني لا أظن أن RSM يعتمد على نوع البرنامج الحآل للمعضلات. على أي إقرأه و إن استشكل عليك أمر نناقشه بإذن الله تعالى و الخير منه عز وجل.


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (26 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي الاستاذ سعد ابو صهيب المحترم:
خلال الفترة السابقة واتباعا لتوجيهاتك حول تنصيب برنامج Ansys 13 واستثماره على عدة معالجات , عند تشغيل برنامج Fluent واختيار Parallel بعدد من المعالجات اكبر من 8 فانه يطاب License . اما من اجل عدد المعالجات اقل او يساوي 8 فليست هناك اي مشكلة والحمد لله. وسؤالي هل هناك Licese خاص من اجل عدد المعالجات اكبر من 8 ؟ وهل من مساعدة فب الحصول علبه؟.
وان شاء الله ساقرأ بتمعن الملف الذي زوتني به لعله يكون مفتاحا للمسألة.
اتمنى من الله لك الصحة ومزيد من التقدم لما يرضيه. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مصعب بركات (26 فبراير 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## fathihass (14 مارس 2011)

ousama2009 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم الاخ سعد صهيب
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمة و الموفيدة
> ارغب في الحصول علي رابط لتحميل النسخة 13 من برنامج الانسز وارجوا ان تدلني عليه
> ...


 



الملف المرفق يحتوي علي روابط لتحميل برنامج ansys 13


Ansys 13

Ansys 13.0 32bit & 64bit Release
31 December 2010 


Ansys 13.0 32bit & 64bit Release (2010) | 10.7 GB​
Universal program complex finite-element method (FEM) analysis, for solving linear and nonlinear, steady and unsteady three-dimensional problems of solid mechanics and mechanics of structures, tasks, gas and fluid mechanics, heat transfer and heat transfer, electrodynamics, acoustics, and mechanics-related fields.

Company ANSYS, Inc. for 35 years is one of the leaders of CAE market, develops and markets a broad line of software products for computer-aided engineering analysis. Founded by John Swanson, the original company called Swanson Analysis Systems, and predalagala only universal finite-element complex ANSYS. Later, the program gave her name and the company itself. Today, the company is a market leader in payment systems, both in terms of sales, and the number used worldwide employment of its software, and latitude lines and the applicability of software products. As a strategic partner of the firm cooperates with many companies, helping them make the necessary changes. Offered by ANSYS Inc. means of numerical simulation and analysis are compatible with some other packages that run on different operating systems. ANSYS software system interfaces with known CAD-systems, Unigraphics, CATIA, Pro / ENGINEER, SolidEdge, SolidWorks, Autodesk Inventor, and others.

ANSYS is a universal computational software package based on finite element method, intended for single-and multi-disciplinary settlements. At present it is fairly well-known CAE-system that is used in such well-known companies as ABB, BMW, Boeing, Caterpillar, Daimler-Chrysler, Exxon, FIAT, Ford, General Electric, Lockheed Martin, MeyerWerft, Mitsubishi, Siemens, Shell, Volkswagen-Audi and others, and also applies to many of the leading industrial enterprises of Russia.

ANSYS can solve the problem in the following areas:

- Strength
- Thermophysics
- Electromagnetism
- Multidisciplinary problems related, for example, thermal strength, magnetoelastic, aeroelasticity

It should be noted that ANSYS was the first universal commercial finite element program, to overcome the problem of Strength milestone of 100 million degrees of freedom. The problem of dimensionality in 111 million unknowns was solved in 2004 on a platform of SGI Altix (Itanium 2) running Linux for 8.6 hours. Currently, these capabilities are available for Windows.

New release of ANSYS includes the latest CAE-technologies and provides innovative advanced simulation technology in the class of engineering software products. Version includes sophisticated types of analysis of mechanical systems and structures, work with the geometry, the construction of the finite-element (FE) grids, multidisciplinary analysis, contact problems, new solvers for related tasks and much more. All of these improvements - a major step forward in modeling and product development. The new version of the ANSYS Workbench 2.0, still binds the whole modeling process. In ANSYS despite the fact that the main applications seem familiar, they are related innovation projects page, which gives a schematic representation of the project concept.


Interchangeable Links | No Password | Recovery records added


​
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49219066/AN13_32bit_backup.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49219018/AN13_32bit_backup.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49218302/AN13_32bit_backup.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49219316/AN13_32bit_backup.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49218986/AN13_32bit_backup.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49220854/AN13_32bit_backup.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49220894/AN13_32bit_backup.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49221086/AN13_32bit_backup.part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49221036/AN13_32bit_backup.part09.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49221060/AN13_32bit_backup.part10.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49221428/AN13_32bit_backup.part11.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49221076/AN13_32bit_backup.part12.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49221940/AN13_64bit_backup.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49222076/AN13_64bit_backup.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49222000/AN13_64bit_backup.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49222126/AN13_64bit_backup.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49223008/AN13_64bit_backup.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49223072/AN13_64bit_backup.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49226004/AN13_64bit_backup.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49225894/AN13_64bit_backup.part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49225936/AN13_64bit_backup.part09.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49227280/AN13_64bit_backup.part10.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49227286/AN13_64bit_backup.part11.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49227318/AN13_64bit_backup.part12.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49227486/AN13_64bit_backup.part13.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/49226192/AN13_64bit_backup.part14.rar




Use Jdownloader to get Premium speed. Thanks for downloading. Enjoy!​http://gorillaserver.net/79126/Ansys 13.0 32bit & 64bit Release​Ansys 13.0 32bit & 64bit Release Full Download​http://gorillaserver.net/50844/Ansys 13.0 32bit & 64bit Release​Ansys 13.0 32bit & 64bit Release Direct Download​​ 
Ansys 13.0 32bit & 64bit Release download hotfile fileserve and rapidshare Ansys 13.0 32bit & 64bit Release torrent links or anything related on download news here.
*ANSYS v13 REPACK*
8 December 2010 
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/2707/vertical13splashnew.jpg​ 
*ANSYS v13 REPACK*
Team MAGNITUDE | 06/12/2010 | 9.75GB

ANSYS 13.0 includes a great number of new and advanced features that make it easier, faster and cheaper for customers to bring new products to market, with a high degree of confidence in the ultimate results they will achieve.​
The product suite delivers new benefits in three major areas:
* Greater accuracy and fidelity: As engineering requirements and design complexity increase, simulation software must produce more accurate results that reflect changing operating conditions over time.
* Higher productivity: ANSYS 13.0 includes dozens of features that minimize the time and effort product development teams invest in simulation.
* More computational power: For some engineering simulations, ANSYS 13.0 can provide speedup ratios that are five to 10 times greater than previous software releases. Even complex multiphysics simulations can be accomplished more quickly and efficiently, speeding up product development and market launch initiatives.

ANSYS 13.0 builds on the foundation of previous ANSYS releases, taking product development to the next level by continuing the evolution of Smart Engineering Simulation. By compressing design cycles, optimizing product performance across multiple physics, maximizing the accuracy of virtual prototypes, and automating the simulation process, ANSYS is making it easier and faster than ever to bring innovative new products to market — which has become imperative in today’s difficult economy.

Release info:
ANSYS.V13-MAGNiTUDE
ANSYS.V13.DISK4.REPACK-MAGNiTUDE
SUPPLIER...: Team MAGNITUDE 2010 
DATE......: 02/12/2010
CRACKER....: Team MAGNITUDE 2010
PACKAGER...: Team MAGNITUDE 2010

Installation:
1. Unpack&Install 
2. Read .txt from /MAGNiTUDE dir 
3. Enjoy!

Homepage: http://www.ansys.com/products/
*Download*

​*Download*
ANSYS.V13-MAGNiTUDE
http://www.fileserve.com/file/w365qBp/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/u2xFs8H/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/vgNC2ms/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/bNjxr9x/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zUhDHq4/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/beRs3yX/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/be8TE8t/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/JJswwAH/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/AEwwfJ2/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/v69qKuR/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part10.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/nGZNVkv/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part11.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ztm9V7N/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part12.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xpNjddS/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part13.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ktHUVGP/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part14.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/jZ6mt3T/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part15.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Zu3vwaX/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part16.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/5eskhMm/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part17.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/A86UUqS/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part18.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/M9kgZFe/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part19.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xR2S3QC/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part20.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kETdj6s/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part21.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/EAXX2hR/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part22.rar

ANSYS.V13.DISK4.REPACK-MAGNiTUDE
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ZDakfNU/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/g4q9jMT/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/92bUDmH/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Q2MFn5E/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part4.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/bFzza39/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part5.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/b5U4xEs/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part6.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/vRd4sBw/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part7.rar

Mirror
http://www.filesonic.com/file/39999165/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/39999467/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/39999501/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/39999849/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40000611/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40000661/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40001045/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40000609/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40000897/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part09.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40001747/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part10.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40001307/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part11.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40001985/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part12.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40001855/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part13.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40002437/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part14.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40003073/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part15.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40003079/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part16.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40003049/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part17.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40002887/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part18.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40003213/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part19.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40003215/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part20.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40004339/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part21.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40003291/ANSYS13-MAGNiTUDE.part22.rar

http://www.filesonic.com/file/40003277/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40004601/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40004459/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40004667/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40004477/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40004357/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part6.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/40003597/ANSYSV13D4RP-MAGNiTUDE.part7.rar


http://gorillaserver.net/79126/ANSYS v13 REPACK​*ANSYS v13 REPACK Full Download*​http://gorillaserver.net/50844/ANSYS v13 REPACK​*ANSYS v13 REPACK Direct Download*​​ 
*ANSYS v13 REPACK download hotfile fileserve and rapidshare ANSYS v13 REPACK torrent links or anything related on download news here.*
· 0
· 1
· 2
· 3
· 4
· 5
 (Votes #: 0)
cat: Software by: lastadder​related articles
· ANSYS V13 DISK4 REPACK-MAGNiTUDE 
· MSC MD NASTRAN V2010.1.3-MAGNiTUDE 
· Need for Speed Pursuit (2010) [RELOADED] (Reupload) 
· Fallout New Vegas (2010) [SKIDROW] (ReUpload)





الآن التحميل و الروابط تبادلية
filesonic
http://www.filesonic.com/file/587024...ISK1.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/587106...ISK1.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/587160...ISK1.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/587272...ISK1.part4.rar​http://www.filesonic.com/file/587360...ISK1.part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/587472...ISK1.part6.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/587539...ISK1.part7.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/587570...ISK1.part8.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/588493...ISK2.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/588583...ISK2.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/588683...ISK2.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/588738...ISK2.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/588844...ISK2.part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/589030...ISK2.part6.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/589110...ISK2.part7.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/589158...ISK2.part8.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/589444...SK3.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/589522...SK3.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/589591...SK3.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/589691...SK3.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/589787...SK3.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/589878...SK3.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/589966...SK3.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/590055...SK3.part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/590142...SK3.part09.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/590191...SK3.part10.rar​
http://www.filesonic.com/file/594526...SK4.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/594565...SK4.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/594640...SK4.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/594762...SK4.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/594824...SK4.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/594881...SK4.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/594958...SK4.part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/595065...SK4.part10.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/595135...SK4.part11.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/595300...SK4.part12.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/595357...SK4.part13.rar​


----------



## م.أبو سعد (5 أبريل 2011)

تجربة شخصية بعد جهد جهيد وبحث مديد عن مشكلة تفعيل اللايسنس 

لاتفتح ANSYS, Inc. License Manager بطريقة عادية بل افتحه كمسؤول وذلك بالضغط على البرنامج بزر الفأرة الأيمن ثم تشغيل كمسؤول 

اضافة الى تعطيل كافة اعدادات المحول في الجهاز عدا LAN بمعنى عطل معالج الوايرلس ومكن معالج lan 

وأشكر المهندس سعد ابو صهيب على موضوعه المفيد


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يبدو أن المناقشات والمشاركات كانت جمة في غيابي.

اليوم أعود لهذا الموضوع , وأقترح عليكم أن ندعو إلى إنشاء قسم خاص بالبرامج الهندسية تحته يكون قسيم خاص بالأنزيس , نتبادل فيه الخبرات و نتشارك في المعلومات.

فما قولكم يا قوم


----------



## م.أبو سعد (7 أبريل 2011)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يبدو أن المناقشات والمشاركات كانت جمة في غيابي.
> 
> ...


 
فكره رائعة سعد خاصة ان مشاكل البرنامج كثيرة جدا حيث انه مرتبط بتعطيل الشبكة وتحديث كرت الشاشة في بعض الاحيان والغاء جدار الحماية بصراحة الى يومك هذا لم أستطع ان استفيد من البرنامج

لم أستفد الا من الرسم لكن اذا ذهبت الى أمر model تأتيني رسالة خطأ ويغلق البرنامج!!!


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليك 

الفكرة أن أضع استفتاءا خاصا بإنشاء قسم لخبرات البرامج الهندسية الكبرى , هذا وإن تحصل لنا العدد الذي يراه المشرفين مناسبا يمكننا أن نطالب بإنشاء هذا القسم.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 

شاركوا هنا برأيكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t257471.html#post2136453


----------



## mhallak (16 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله بك
الله يعطيك ألف عافية​*


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الأستاذ الفاضل سعد
إن الصور الدلالية لكيفية تنصيب أنسيز 13 لا تظهر عندي للأسف 
ولدي سؤال ،هل تنصيب ANSYS14 x64 مشابه لطريقة تنصيب أنسيز 13 ؟
وشكراً جزيلاً لك وبارك الله بك


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخي الكريم محمد, بالنسبة لطريقة التنصيب للنسخة 13 فهي مرفقة مع ردي هذا
سأحاول خلال نهاية الأسبوع هذه- إن شاء الله- أن أضع روابط النسخة الأخيرة 14.5 مع مولد الشهادة وطريقة للشرح حتى يتنى للجميع تطبيقها
والله المستعان

مشاهدة المرفق طريقة تنصيب الأ&#1.rar


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم ووفقك الله
بانتظار الجديد
أشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الأستاذ سعد
بعد أن قمت بتحميل الملف المرفق وجدت بأنه نفس الخطوات التي قمت باتباعها بالنسبة للأنسيز 14
ولكن بعد الانتهاء لم يتم تكوين اختصار للبرنامج على سطح المكتب ولا أستطيع الوصول اليه من قائمة البرامج
ولا أعلم ما السبب
على كل سأحاول مرة أخرى حذف البرنامج واعادة تنصيبه
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mspc_net (8 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (30 مارس 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا أعتذر للأخوة عن طول الغياب و عدم الإجابة عن الأسئلة 
فقد غيرت الشركة ومركز العمل في آن واحد و تطلب الامر مني بعض الوقت لتأقلم مع الجو الجديد, ها أنا الأن ولله الحمد قد وضعت القطار على السكة الصحيحة أعود إليكم .
أعدكم , بعد عدة أيام أن أشرح لكم طريقة تنصيب أنزيس الجديد بدون مدير الشهادات ولا هم يحزنون.


----------



## نيوكلير (7 مايو 2017)

أخوتي المشرفون حبذا لو تم تثبيت موضوع خاص عن الاستفسارات عن برنامج الانسيز من قبل الاخصائين به ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

